# 80/20 Inc. now on LumberJocks!



## 8020 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello from 80/20! We will now be posting on these forums to answer any questions you might have on integrating aluminum extrusion into your woodworking project. Drop us a line and say hello.

80/20 Inc.
www.8020.net


----------



## 8020 (Apr 6, 2010)

Many of our do it yourself customers create cnc machines with our product. Take a look at this great example on page 33.

http://www.8020.net/8020-Stuff-Flip-Book3.html

80/20 Inc.
www.8020.net


----------



## DaveA (Dec 18, 2009)

I build stuff with wood…


----------



## Wintersedge (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't build stuff with aluminum but I pretend to be a giant erector set on tv.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you're going to have to do a lot better than that around here…................buy an ad!


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

It's actually on page 36. Hey Martin!


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

This may be spam, but it's seriously cool spam…


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I do like your product and I am glad you found Lj's, but I think the Lj community would be more welcoming if you paid for ad space rather than starting a forum topic in support if a business that you are a part of. That kind of thing is somewhat frowned upon here.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I'll just get my extrusions from Rocklers or Woodpeckers in the future. Thank you. Rand


----------



## 8020 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the responses. First, let us say that we are not pushing our product to this community. We are interested in learning more about woodworking because this site is one of the highest redirecting sites to our site. We want to see how people are using aluminum in conjunction with woodworking. That's it.

Good luck on your next project and let us know if we can help.

Thanks,
80/20 Inc


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think your product is great and am planning on contacting you and other companies in regards to pricing for builidng a table saw fence out of 80/20 and also for building a t-slot miter saw measuring system. I am really surprised by all the negative comments from some of the members here.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Right

T square fence is what 8020 is really interesting for here.

It's been done, but it's expensive, and has some issues. I personally think the brake you have isn't anywhere near what we would want, and the bearings needed for a T square fence, rather than fence supported on front and back, is either real expensive, hard to get on and off, or don't hold accurately. A part that formed the T square, including the bearings, with a better brake, that wasn't very expensive, would mean two lengths of extrusion, that part, and we have something we can size to our tables.

The thing to remember is that for $150, we can get a real T square fence. It has it's limitations, and needs some futzing to go on many table saws we have, but it works well. The big issues are that the rail length isn't big enough for many and the fence itself could be much more useful if it was like an 8020 extrusion.

ps
I do have a WHOLE LOT of 8020 in my 4' x 4' CNC router. Great stuff.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Though I have no opinion about presenting one's self here as a product advisor, I will say that 80/20 and other modular aluminum extrusions and accessories has solved many fabrication problems in my shop. It's no less related to woodworking than a discussion about Rust Removal, eBay, or any other loosely connected topic that most of us enjoy on Lumberjocks. My 80/20 home-made rip fence on my table saw is just plain awesome.


----------



## mcw (May 7, 2011)

Glad you are on here. Just bought some of your pieces to build a larger and better fence and track for my table saw. You have a great product and good prices.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I have used 80/20 materials in my shop, and I welcome you !!!!!
I think having some one like this here to answer questions ,and such is GREAT !!!!!
We already have representatives of many companies here,and maybe,some, will put adds here, and that will benefit every one


----------



## wmlaveck (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome 8020,
I may soon wish your help on making a fence for my Craftsman table saw. It was a CL and presently I am cleaning and getting it in working order.
Bill


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I really enjoy all the great shop furniture by JL7
Jeff has built a couple projects using aluminum, check out his router table or his workbench base. 
He gets my vote for best use of 80/20 or similar material.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Wonder why he didn't hang around….


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard 80/20! You guys rock.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Junior, after the warm welcome he recieved he probably figured it was time to bump it on down the road. If I were him I probably would not have felt all that welcome.

It is too bad because 8020 can be very helpful for many of us in our shops with jigs, fences and home made CNC routing. I am very interested in learning more about their product as it relates and enhances my woodworking experience.


----------



## CheterTJ (Feb 16, 2018)

I would like to make a 80/20 fence for my Bench Dog Cast Iron Router table top . I want to attach a 3 inch high MDF face fence & JessEm Tool Co. stock guides, so 1/4" tracks are required. So far I'm considering using two 16" long 1030S placed vertical, end to end, with a 3" gap between them, then a 36" long 1020S attached to their top [& running parallel to them]. Attach all that to a standard home built MDF or Baltic birch base fence., would work. However on Pinterest I've seen "L" shaped aluminum extrusions, (from where I don't know) which sits atop tracks [really cool"]. 80/20 site is so "intense" its hard to go thru it all so I'm giving you that job snicker, snicker. After that we can talk, "Router sled" to make slab-top tables, "Table Saw Fence" for my "Dooby Sled" dedicated Old Rockwell Table saw, a "portable-fold-down table for my Festools" & finally [using my degree in Mechanical engineering] a home built CNC machine would be sweet.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

We use your stuff for our medical carts that we design here at work. Great stuff.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome, about time! I am wanting to integrate my 4th axis into my routerparts 4×8 table and am looking at your stuff.

sorry did not notice the date it showed up in my new feeds???? Thats weird?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Note that the last activity by user 8020 was almost eight years ago.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I was a manufacturing engineering manager in one of the nations largest electronics manufacturing facilities. We must have used miles of 80/20 rail. If you want to build a CNC router or other sophisticated precision woodworking machine, that is the easiest way to do it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome 80/20! Although I am a woodworker of sorts, I work more with aluminum than wood. I find the two, metal and wood work well together. The same tools used for wood are also used on aluminum. My principal use of wood and metal is in my model building hobby. I build the movable parts from aluminum and the non-working parts from wood. I don't see where 80/20 profiles would enter into model building unless the models were a very large scale (3" to the foot). The models I build (locomotives) are 1/16 and 1/8 scale (3/4"=1'-0 and 1-1/2"=1'-0). I am also building a CNC router, but I started it before I was aware of 80/20. Cost is a big concern for me as a hobby, so I look for low cost for my materials. At 83 and retired, I'm not interested in starting a business. If I were, I would build projects from 80/20 for sale to the public and small businesses.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I can think of several uses for 80/20 around the shop: 1. Table saw fence. 2. Roll around stands. 3. Dust collector rack. 4. Safety shields. 5. Table saw outfeed table. 6. Router table. 7. Lumber storage rack. Although the uses for 80/20 are numerous, woodworkers tend to use wood because it is readily available and cheap. Compare a 2×4x8' stud to a similar sized 80/20 extrusion; no contest. Maybe the more affluent woodworkers could upgrade their shops with your product. As a Diyer, I am somewhat unique. I prefer to make something than to buy it. When I make something, it becomes personal. Once it's finished, I can proudly say "I made it 100%"


----------



## bmtuck (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello, 
I have built a chainsaw mill out of steel and it operates satisfactorily; it has a 34" cutting width. I am considering building a wider mill; 70" between centers. Is there load information available on the bearings? The travel rate would be slow, but perhaps the locking of the high cycle would provide better vibration resistance. Is there a difference in bearing material between the regular and high cycle? I currently use angle track and a v wheel, but am interested in a 15 series rail and 2 bearings per side for the horizontal run. I am also thinking of vibration and fasteners backing out; I have used the wedge locking washer in the past and have been happy with those. Do you have experience with high vibration applications?


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

> Hello,
> I have built a chainsaw mill out of steel and it operates satisfactorily; it has a 34" cutting width. I am considering building a wider mill; 70" between centers. Is there load information available on the bearings? The travel rate would be slow, but perhaps the locking of the high cycle would provide better vibration resistance. Is there a difference in bearing material between the regular and high cycle? I currently use angle track and a v wheel, but am interested in a 15 series rail and 2 bearings per side for the horizontal run. I am also thinking of vibration and fasteners backing out; I have used the wedge locking washer in the past and have been happy with those. Do you have experience with high vibration applications?
> \ bmtuck


I don't think you're going to get a response to your inquiry. 8020 posted here eight years ago. He got fairly poor reception and hasn't been back since. You might want to send your inquiry directly to 8020. They have an engineering/design department that will be happy to answer these kinds of questions. https://8020.net I have found them to be very helpful.


----------

